# Buttercup, Wilbur & Jackie's Home Thread



## SOOOSKA (Oct 20, 2005)

Ifinally figured out how to post the pictures of are Babies. I hope you enjoy them.

First, Buttercup:







Buttercup's Birthday:






Buttercup Relaxing:






Wilbur:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 20, 2005)

Santa BC:






S


----------



## sfritzp (Oct 20, 2005)

SOOOOOOOOO cute! I love the birthday pic!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks here's some more

Buttercup:






Jackie:






Snuggle Bunnies- Wilbur and Jackie:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 20, 2005)

Babies eating:


----------



## aurora369 (Oct 20, 2005)

I love them!! So cute!!

You could try a picture hosting site, I use Photobucket.com, and youjust copy and paste the image tag into the text of your post.


----------



## doodle (Oct 21, 2005)

Aw! I love the hats! And they look sooo sweet together. :heart:


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 21, 2005)

What loverly bunnies you got there

:inlove:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 15, 2005)

Here's a picture of Buttercup relaxing with me his Mommie.







Soooska


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 15, 2005)

They're ADORABLE!

Love their collections of hats. :inlove: Too Sweet!

ENCORE!

-Carolyn


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 15, 2005)

:kiss:Such sweet little babies!


----------



## dyky71 (Dec 15, 2005)

Absolutely adorable!!:love:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 15, 2005)

Aww, what a sweet cuddle-bunny! You're lucky. Onlyone of mine will allow me to cuddle him and I don't think he really enjoys it. 

Laura


----------



## bluebird (Dec 16, 2005)

I love the birthday hat.what a sweetie.bluebird


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 16, 2005)

This is just so precious. Gorgeous bunnies you have there.

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 3, 2006)

Some new/old pictures of Wilbur & Jackie:
















Soooska


----------



## jordiwes (May 4, 2006)

They are adorable Soooska!

I've missed seeing pics of them!


----------



## naturestee (May 4, 2006)

Aww, their noses match! That's so cute! :inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 4, 2006)

Awww, they look so cute and snuggly in that pic.

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 28, 2006)

Wilbur & Jackie


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's Jackie eating hay







Soooska


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 29, 2006)

Aww, your babies are so cute!

I love their nose markings.


----------



## BunnyLover (Jun 29, 2006)

They are so adorable. It's so cute that their noses match!I love how both of them have one ear sticking up in that one picture.

Lissa


----------



## Haley (Jun 29, 2006)

Big aaawww. They are so adorable! And I loove the hats. I dont think my guys would let me get away with that 

-Haley


----------



## naturestee (Jun 29, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 6, 2006)

Here's a couple of pictures of Jackie.











Soooska:apollo:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 6, 2006)

Such lovely babies . I see jackie is another bun that likes the air vent 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 11, 2006)

Here's a picture of the Love Birds getting ready to chow down on their pellets.






Soooska:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi, here's a couple of pictures of our baby Buttercup resting this afternoon.











Soooska:apollo:


----------



## aeposten (Sep 9, 2006)

Such sweet pictures! Kisses on the nose for your entire crew!

-Amy (the slave), Oswald and Alfred (the bunnies)


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 9, 2006)

Awww, they're so pristine and white! I somehowmissed this thread before, but I just looked at the whole thing... yourbunnies are beautiful.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 10, 2006)

Aww, Buttercup is so cute in her box! She must have worn herself out playing with it. What a sweet baby!


----------



## Haley (Sep 10, 2006)

I love the new pics! :inlove:

All your babies are soo adorable! So do you have 4 bunnies all together(Buttercup, Wilbur, Jackie, and Daisy Mae)? Are there any more Immissing?

So many beautiful white bunnies! Tumnus would just fit right it 

-Haley:kiss:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 14, 2006)

It was Buttercups 8 Gotcha Day yesterday but we celebrated today.






Soooska


----------



## Haley (Sep 14, 2006)

Aww Happy Gotcha day to Buttercup!:highfive::balloons: arty::hug:



What a party! Looks like a blast. :toastingbunsMyboys want to know what that delicious treat is that you have in frontof Buttercup.

Oh, and I love the hat..too cute arty:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Haley, it's called an Apple Blossom. It was real good too. Your boys would love it.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 1, 2006)

Here's Buttercup, he's getting ready for*Halloween* and all the Bunny Treats he's going to get.






Soooska:apollo:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 1, 2006)

What a witchy little boy!

My rabbits would kill me!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 6, 2006)

Here's a couple of updated pictures of the Love Bunnies Wilbur & Jackie











Soooska:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 6, 2006)

Here's one of Buttercup from the summer (I can't forget him):






And another:





Soooska:apollo:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 4, 2006)

Omgosh Susan..i have just now seen thisthread..and i'm loving it!! i love your bunnies,and i especially lovethose cute little hats 

Wow gorgeous pictures!!!!!

one of my favourites :inlove:









Look at those adorable little faces



cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Nov 4, 2006)

Susan..this is just to adorable!








cheryl


----------



## Haley (Nov 6, 2006)

and the best part is buttercup is a boy! haha

I wanted to get Mr. Tumnus a princess costume for Halloween but myboyfriend would let me. Something about confusing the little guy orsomething...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Haley,

We had Buttercup for about 8 weeks before we figured out*SHE *was a*HE*, (even a Vet thought hewas a she). He was so use to his name we just couldn't changeit. He actually comes when we call him. He's justso DARN cute.

Soooska


----------



## Haley (Nov 6, 2006)

oh, I didnt even mean that the name was feminine(I guess Im used to cutesy names for bunnies, even if they are male). Iwas referring to the princess outfit!

I just love it!

Edit: just to confirm, when you took the pic, you knew he was a he, right?? That makes it even cuter


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Haley, I really loved the hat unfortunatelyI wanted green or blue but all they had wasLilac.So Buttercup had no choice for hisBirthday celebrations he had to wear what Mommie brought him home.

Here he is relaxing with his baseball cap on.






Soooska


----------



## Haley (Nov 6, 2006)

He is just way too cute. I think we need to start a "rabbits in hats" photo phile!


----------



## Haley (Nov 17, 2006)

Susan, I just noticed that the title of this thread says Wikbur, want me to correct it?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 17, 2006)

Haley yes please. I guess I don't check spelling.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2006)

There ya go! Its annoying because once you type a title you cant change it yourself!

Looks great now


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's a picture of the lovebirds resting this afternoon. 

They don't have red eyes but the darn camera always makes them look like they do.






Susan:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Nov 21, 2006)

Aww they are so cute together! If you use aphoto editing software, you can take out the red eye. I use the kodakone that came with my camera. I think yahoo.com has one you candownload for free..

Also, I dont know if I asked you this, but have you ever tried bonding Buttercup and Daisy Mae?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Haley, wethink Buttercup is too setin his ways. When we first got Daisy Mae she was in a cage inthe family room (where Buttercup lives) and he went nuts so we movedher up to the spare bedroom.

Buttercup was badly injured a couple of years ago by Wilbur whohappened to escape from his cage (while hubby was putting Buttercupback in his cage for the night)and jumped up and splitButtercups lip. This was at 1:00 in the morning had to rushhim to a 24 hour emergency clinic to have emergency surgery.

Anyway Daisy Mae already has a Boyfriend *Mr.Tumnus*.:inlove::heart::heartbeat:How quickly we forget LOL

Susan


----------



## Haley (Nov 21, 2006)

ahh..I see. Well, I thought maybe Daisy Mae would like some company until she and Tumnus can run away together!

And I keep forgetting to print out that pic of Daisy Mae to put in his cage..I promised him I would!

I guess Buttercup will just have to settle forbeinga lifelong bachellor


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 21, 2006)

I did print out the picture of Mr Tumnus (withhis Halloween hat) for Daisy Mae. My friends will think I'mnuts when they see it.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 21, 2006)

I just had to add this picture of Jackie. 

I gave this to my husband a couple of years ago for Christmas. It's Jackie in her litterbox so of course we putit in the Bathroom so you can see it when you are sitting down contemplating life. I know were nuts.






Susan:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Nov 21, 2006)

LOL That is awesome!

I'll tell Tumnus, he'll be flattered.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi, here's one of the Babies relaxing after breakfast.

What a life!!!!!






Susan:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 28, 2006)

OK so here's some nice clear pictures of my babies, Buttercup first:






and another:






Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 28, 2006)

Wilbur: 






Now I have to go and take some of Jackie 


Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 30, 2006)

Here's one of Buttercup sleeping on his sofa.







Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 30, 2006)

And here's one of Wilbur & Jackie having an afternoon nap.






Susan


----------



## f_j (Nov 30, 2006)

Your babies are all so cute!!! How bigare they? It is difficult to tell in the pics. Whatbreeds are they?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks f_j. They are supposdily Mini Lops (this is what the pet store sold them as). 

They weigh abut 6 pounds, I think Jackie is a little bigger than Wilbur.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 4, 2006)

Here's one of Buttercup just being cute:






Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 4, 2006)

*Puts Buttercup on bunnynapping list* Muwuhahahahhaa!


----------



## Haley (Dec 4, 2006)

Great pics! I love how all your bunnies are white. Theyre all so pristine and gorgeous!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 5, 2006)

OK, her's another picture of Jackie. I think she's so cute but then I'm her Mommie. LOL

I told you I'd be camera happy now that I have a new camera. 

Please excuse the spots on the carpet,I must go clean it with vinegar now.








Susan


----------



## f_j (Dec 7, 2006)

I love that picture of Jackie! I just want to scratch that little nose


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 13, 2006)

Here's a picture of the "Lovebirds"






Susan


----------



## Haley (Dec 13, 2006)

Aww what cute snuggle bunnies. They look so happy and peaceful together. :kiss:


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 13, 2006)

YAY! So glad you're posting all these pictures. Your babies are as sweet as ever!

__________
Nadia


----------



## Haley (Dec 17, 2006)

Susan, just popping in to say I love your new avatar! Very cute:kiss:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Haley, thanks. How's the Boys and the Baby girldoing? 

Daisy Maeespecially wants to know how her boyfriend Mr Tumnusis doing. She requested more photos of him, well she actuallysaid she would like to see all of them, she needs to see hercompetition.

So have you finished all your Christmas shopping? I have alittle more to do but decided not to go today as I'm sure the storeswould be crazy busy.

Susan:snowflake:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 17, 2006)

Ok here's a couple more pictures of Jackie & Wilbur. They are just too cute, if I may say so myself. LOL






one more:








Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 17, 2006)

And Wilbur relaxing....






Susan


----------



## Haley (Dec 17, 2006)

Great pics! They are such snuggle bunnies, arent they?!

Im actually in Oklahoma right now visiting a friend, so my boyfriend iswatching Mr Tumnus and the gang. I'll get some new pics when I get hometomorrow. I have a wonderful little christmas costume for Mr. Tumnus tohave his photo taken in.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 21, 2006)

Here's Wilbur & Jackie getting into mischief.






Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's a couple picturesof the "Lovebirds" Wilbur & Jackie:











Susan:apollo:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jan 13, 2007)

>


That picture is priceless!! They are so adorable!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 6, 2007)

Here's one of Buttercup in his Daddy's arms.







Susan:apollo:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 6, 2007)

AwWw


----------



## Crystalballl (Feb 7, 2007)

Aww too cute!! Love the little Hat!! I don't think I could keep a hat on either of mine.



Crystal (Bandit &amp; Holly)


----------



## snork_maiden (Feb 7, 2007)

aw what sweet bunnys! and a nice hat 

XxX


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's one of Buttercup resting under my stool,which he has claimed as his. Every time I try to take it awayhe charges at me. So needless to say it's now his.






Susan:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 20, 2007)

Hers's a couple of pictures of Princess Jackie.











Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (Feb 20, 2007)

Aww So Sweet! I love that spot on her nose! 

Crystal (Bandit &amp; Holly)


----------



## buck rogers (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi, I was just wondering what kind of BunniesJackie and Wilbur are? Thay are so cute! Our bunny looks very much likethem and since we adopted her we're not sure what kind she is.


----------



## Haley (Feb 28, 2007)

Aww Look at that face!






I just want to give her kisses. She is so adorable!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi buckrogers, we were told they are Mini Lops,but I'm really not sure as they were purchased at a Pet Store (weretold they were both males well Jack turned out to be Jackie) so I don'tknow if I completely trust what they said. But they are cutearen't they, I'm such a proud Mommie.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 6, 2007)

What a funny picture! 

I'm opening a separate thread for this one. It's tooexpressive not to hear what others think they're saying.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 10, 2007)

Just thought I'd post this picture of the Babies relaxing. 






I know they look fat but they really aren't, they just have very thick fur. We actually weighed Jackie the other day and she only weighs 5.5 pounds, I really thought she weighed more than that. 

I bought a really nice electronic scale from Home Depot (on line it was only $18.00).

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 10, 2007)

That's not fat.Look how they flatten out ... there's nothingthere. Give them an extra treat. 

I would not thought of Home Depot havingan electronic scale. Ionly think of them having thingslike _Wood Pellets_. 

Rainbows!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 10, 2007)

Soooo cute!


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh they are so cute!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 11, 2007)

I had to take another picture of the:heartbeat:*"LOVEBUNNIES":heartbeat:*resting. I think they are so cute but then I'm the Mommie.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's the 2 Lazy Bunnies waiting on the slaves to bring them dinner.






Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## Haley (Mar 15, 2007)

I love looking at pics of your babies, Susan.They are all such characters! Wilbur and Jackie make me want to justsnuggle in there with them, they always look so relaxed and cozy. 

Give them all kisses from me (and give sweet little Daisy Mae extra from Mr. T)


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 15, 2007)

haha They are so cute!!! Bandit is a lazy bum too.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 21, 2007)

Here's a few new pictures of Wilbur & Jackie.

The babies resting.








Wilbur just being cute







Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 21, 2007)

Wilbur sitting in his chair.






Susan


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 21, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Wilbur sitting in his chair.


Okay now that is too cute!!


----------



## Haley (Mar 21, 2007)

Look at that face!!






:kiss:


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 26, 2007)

Goodness! Look at Himself sitting on that nice fluffy chair.

I bet most people don't have such a life of love and luxury.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 26, 2007)

You got that one right Carolyn, Wilbur &amp;Jackie have their own bedroom, and it's the nicest one in thehouse. Two very spoilt bunnies. 

Buttercup lives in our family room, he's never caged another spoilt one. 

Poor little Daisy Mae is in a cage but gets out at least twice a dayfor about 2 hours each time. I definitely want to come backas a Bunny in my next life. LOL

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## Haley (Mar 26, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Poor little Daisy Mae is in a cage but gets out at leasttwice a day for about 2 hours each time.


I have a solution, we can build Tumnus and Daisy Mae their own palacesomewhere between your place and mine


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 26, 2007)

*Haley wrote:*


> build Tumnus and Daisy Mae their own palacesomewhere between your place and mine


That would be my place ..... exactly in the middle. 

Rainbows! :bunny17:


----------



## Haley (Mar 26, 2007)

I dunno Stan, I think youre about 2000 miles outof the way :wink Plus Pebbles might try to steal Tumnus away,he is a looker you know


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 26, 2007)

Back off Stan &amp; Pebbles, Daisy Mae will attack you.

Susan:bunnydance:
Daisy Mae likes your idea Haley, however she thinks a big cage here would be much more convenient.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's Buttercup resting after he had a bite to eat. Oh what a life he has.






Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh so Handsome!!


----------



## Haley (Mar 27, 2007)

Tell Buttercup Im jealous, he looks too relaxed


----------



## wax32 (Mar 27, 2007)

Great thread. 

What kind of bunny is buttercup?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks, we were told a Netherland Dwarf, but I think he's a mix, his ears are a little too big.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's a couple of Buttercup resting on his spfawith the pillow Mommie made for him. So spoilt, but hedeserves it, he's such a good boy.











Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 29, 2007)

And another of Buttercup.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Mar 29, 2007)

Buttercup really is a gentleman of leisure, huh? He always looks so cozy and relaxed. Lucky boy!

Hey, has he ever met Daisy Mae? Just curious.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 29, 2007)

The first night we brought her home we had herin a cage in the family room (that's where he lives) he wasn't to happywith her. We do bring him upstairs the odd time and let themsee each other throughthe cage. She kinda justlooks at him. 

We figure he's too old to meet another bunny at this timme.He will be 9 in August and he's been so spoilt all his life, we reallydon't think he would want to share all his belongings with any bunny.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Mar 29, 2007)

yeah, he is one spoiled little man. Tumnus says its better that Daisy Mae doesnt meet any handsome older men anyway 

Oh, and I love your new avatar! The hats are adorable!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes Daisy Mae is waiting for Mr Tumnus to cross the border to come visit her. 

Susan &amp; Daisy Mae:bunnydance::bunnyheart


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 29, 2007)

All of your buns are too cute and precious Susan. How do you deal? Agh.:inlove:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks AngelnSnuffy, yes I think they are prettydarn cute too. Lots of times I just sit and stare at how cutethey are. They all have different personalities too.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi here's a picture of Wilbur eating hay. Notice the bowl he's sitting in, they tend to Pee Pee sometimes when they are eating hay. The bowl is much easier to clean than the tray.






Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## wax32 (Apr 1, 2007)

Pretty sneaky!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 1, 2007)

Here's Buttercup eating applesauce. I still can't get a picture of his little tongue no matter how hard I try.






Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm going to try to see if this works, a little movie of Buttercup.

Susan:bunnydance:

OK so it didn't work


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh man. A movie would be cool.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's one of Buttercup resting. He's soooooo cute. LOL





Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 4, 2007)

Dear Susan,

I like the Easter hat (I can't call it a bonnet) you sent me. I wentoutside today but mom hasn't yet figured out that she's supposed tobring my hat out and take a picture of me wearing it outside in thegreen grass.

When she smartens up and does this...I'll make sure you get a picture.

The BunFather


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 7, 2007)

Here's a real closeup of Baby Girl Jackie sleeping.






Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 7, 2007)

And one of Buttercup resting on the pillow I made him











Susan:bunnydance:

PS

Tiny has your Mommie taken those pictures of you in your hat (not Bonnet)outside yet?


----------



## Michaela (Apr 8, 2007)

Aww Susan, your babies are soo soo cute :bunnyheart

I love the Jackie close up!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks Michaela, Jackie doesn't ususally let usget this close without running away. I just melt everytime Isee her looking like this. 

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 8, 2007)

Your gang looks great. haha Ilaughed at the dish things. So smart - and he probably thingshe's so regal sitting there in a the dish. 

_________
Nadia


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok here is my order. I would like two of thosepillows for Ringo. An extra large(flemish size)pink hat forSamantha. A blue one for my boys. A extra small (ND size)yellow one forTeresa and green one for fosters. 

:laugh:


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 19, 2007)

I love that they all cuddle theirpillows. Every pillow type thing I have gotten (including myOWN down pillows).... Misty and Charlie attack it like it's their worstenemy, and they need to beat the stuffing out of it (literally).

Your little one is as handsome as ever. So spoiled!! 


______________
Nadia


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 3, 2007)

Here's a picture of Jackie playing with herhanging toy. If you look real close you can see hertongue. It's the best I can do, i think it's the only pictureI have of all 4 of them that I actually got a tongue. LOL






Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 3, 2007)

Here's one of Wilbur playing with his new toy.






Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## tailof2rabbits (May 4, 2007)

*so cute!!! :hug:*


----------



## tailof2rabbits (May 4, 2007)

it's driving me nuts. i want yourbunnies! they're so plump and cuddly! and oh my goodness, theirfaces... i want to kiss them.

mine are seriously incapable of fattening up, they just get large bellies. huhuhu. :bawl:


----------



## Crystalballl (May 4, 2007)

I've met them all and they all are so darncute. But they really aren't plump at all, picturesare horrible to bunnies sometimes, theyr'e actually just reallyfluffy! My Bandit is the same way, he looks quite chubby inhis pictures, but he's not just very fluffy. 

Crystal


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 4, 2007)

Thanks Crystal &amp; tailof2rabbits, they really aren't plump just very furry. 

They are so darn cute together, so in Love. They cuddle and kiss each other all the time. 

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## tailof2rabbits (May 4, 2007)

haha. my bad. it's a good thing they're nothumans or they'd have been offended by now.:rofl: my bunniesthink fat = good. 

that's a lot of fur though. they must be incredibly soft. :hug1 oh,bless them. i just saw that close up of Jackie's face a few pages back.makes one melt.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 4, 2007)

You wouldn't believe how much fur theyhave. I could brush them everyday and get tons of fur fromboth of them, except i have allergies so I depend on the Hubby to brushthem which doesn't happen enough if you ask me. LOL

They weren't offended they actually like the compliments.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 26, 2007)

Well since I lost all my pictures on here, I figured I might as well start topost some pictures of my babies. Here's one of Wilbur eating from his hay bowl. Notice that I put a bowl for them to sit in so if they go to the bathroom it's nice and easy to clean up.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's a few pictures of Wilbur & Jackie and Buttercup.
The Babies eating hay




Buttercup in Daddy's arms




Jackie on top of her cage, Wilbur will not jump up there so I give her treats up there




Cute Wilbur




Jackie eating a treat on her cage





Susan


----------



## Haley (Jul 5, 2007)

Aww I love all the new pics of your babies!

Buttercup is such a daddy's boy, isnt he? 

Also, I love the color paint on your wall (green) its so pretty!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks Haley, yes Buttercup is definitely Daddy's little boy. Spoilt Rotten LOL.

Yeah I always say the babies have the nicest room in the house, why we gave that room to the bunniesI don't know but they deserve it.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## binkies (Jul 6, 2007)

They are all so precious! You are such a lucky person to have all that cuteness!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks Binkies, here's another picture I took today of the babies eating together. 






Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## binkies (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok ok!! Gimmeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Haley (Jul 6, 2007)

*binkies wrote: *


> They are all so precious! You are such a lucky person to have all that cuteness!


Look who's talking Miss Gorgeous Bonded Trio! I guess I cant talk either, I am the proud owner of Mr. Tumnus.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 8, 2007)

I made Buttercup a new pillow today, it's kinda U shaped so he can lay inside of it. Here are a few pictures I took of him.
















Enjoy

Susan :bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's a few pictures I took of Wilbur & Jackie last night (Gosh I LOVE these two so much) just look at how adorable they are.





















Susan :bunnydance:

PS

Thanks to everyone who gave my Babies compliments, we all enjoy reading/hearing them.


----------



## Haley (Jul 10, 2007)

Look at how beautiful your boy Buttercup is! He's such a little Prince. He looks like he loves his new pillow!






And Wilbur and Jackie are beautiful as always. They always make me think about laying down and snuggling with them. They always look so relaxed. Oh what a difficult life our bunnies lead


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 20, 2007)

Here's a little video of Buttercup. Enjoy.





Susan:bunnydance:


PS

Please excuse the two humans talking we sound like two DORKS. LOL


----------



## Haley (Jul 21, 2007)

Yay Buttercup video! Hes such a little lover boy! And your hubby sounds awesome- I wish all men were as enthusiastic about bunnies 

Now you need a video of Jackie and Wilbur (that is, if you can get them to do anything other than sleep )

Give Buttercup kisses from me :inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2007)

Perfection.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 21, 2007)

Awww, Susan, tell your hubby he's adorable. How cute. I loved, loved the video, we need many more of those. Buttercup is precious and gorgeous:inlove:. What breed is he? All your babies are gorgeous.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks AngelnSnuffy, I will pass that along to my hubby, he will be pleased to hear that. 

We were told Buttercup is a NetherlandDwarf, but I'm not really sure. It's funny because our Vet said ND are the Supreme Breed (but don't tell my others that) LOL

I really must try to get a video of Wilbur & Jackie, but Haley was right all they do is lay down and sleep, 2 very lazy (but Cute) bunnies.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 21, 2007)

OK here's a video of Wilbur & Jackie, it's the best I can do. As you can see they don't do much. Once again please excuse the person talking, actually turn your volume down. LOL





Susan, Wilbur & Jackie:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 21, 2007)

Ha Ha. Adorable! I love how you talk to them, you sound like me. I often include the term of endearment Sweetpea as well as Sweetheart. I also like to call mine schizus.

Thanks for that last vid, I enjoyed it.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's a couple of pictures of Buttercup resting on the pillows thatI made for him. What a life he has. LOL












And one of Jackie just being cute.






Enjoy

Susan :bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Jul 26, 2007)

aww cute video of Jackie and Wilbur! 

Buttercup and Basil have a lot in common- theyre both spoiled lazy boys


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 26, 2007)

Aww, I loved the video of Buttercup, and those two love-bugs, Wilbur and Jackie. They just make me melt. They're all adorable.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 26, 2007)

Cuteness overload!! :adorable:I looooove all white rabbits!

You're so talented Susan, those little pillows are so cute! I er, wouldn't want to see what a pillow would look like if I tried :shock::blushan:

~~~~~~~~~
_~Michaela, Ebony, Pebble, Madison & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's a few pictures of the Love Bunnies Wilbur & Jackie.


























Enjoy

Susan, Wilbur & Jackie:bunnydance::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## Haley (Jul 30, 2007)

Beautiful! I love bunny mouths. What do you think he's saying?


----------



## ellissian (Jul 30, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Beautiful! I love bunny mouths. What do you think he's saying?


I love this pic too, his expression is so funny.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 31, 2007)

I just took a few pictures of Number 1 son Buttercup, he's so darn cute if I may say so myself LOL. He is going to be 9 years old on August 8.


















He's so spoilt he even has his on little sofa and of course Mommie made him a pillow to lay on.

Susan and Buttercup:bunnydance::bunnyheart


----------



## Michaela (Jul 31, 2007)

Aww he's so cute!:bunnyheart And looking extremely well for an older bun,just shows how much you care for him Susan, what a lucky bunny he is! :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's a few pictures of Buttercup I took on our deck. Finally pictures without red eye. Now isn't he just the cutest! LOL






One of Buttercup and Daddy, notice his little paw is waving at everyone.




Eating his carrot from the garden.











Enjoy

Susan & Buttercup:bunnydance:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

Aww, All of your babies are so cute!

I never realized how small Buttercup was until I saw the picture of him being held up. How much does he weigh?


----------



## Haley (Aug 6, 2007)

aww Buttercup is such a hansome gentleman. I especially love the one of he and his daddy. What a perfectly spoiled boy he is


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 11, 2007)

Here are a couple of pictures from Buttercups 9th Birthday.












Susan and Buttercup:runningrabbit:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 11, 2007)

And a few of the Love Bunnies Wilbur & Jackie
















Enjoy

Susan Wilbur & Jackie:runningrabbit:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 11, 2007)

Susan,

I'm glad Buttercup hadan awesome birthday! But, I just had to say that this is an awesome pic! How precious!:inlove:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's a few pictures I took of the Babies in the last couple of days.

Wilbur & Jackie











And Buttercup
















Enjoy

Susan:running bunny


----------



## Haley (Aug 24, 2007)

Beautiful pics, Susan! :inlove:

Buttercup looks like he had a wonderful birthday. And the cake looks very yummy :biggrin2:

Wilbur and Jackie are looking relaxed and perfect as always. :hug:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 29, 2007)

Here's a video of Wilbur & Jackie eating their pellets. Note the play by play of Hubby explaining exactly what they are doing.:baghead





Susan:running bunny


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 29, 2007)

God are they sweet! I just wanna squeeeeeeze.:inlove:


----------



## Michaela (Aug 31, 2007)

Love the Video Susan! Wilbur and Jackie are gorgeous! :bunnyheartDoes your hubby love the bunnies as much as you? You should get him to join up here too.


----------



## Crystalballl (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh man I love this video. hahahaha you can't help but love Chris. He's so great with the bunnies. That's such an adorable video!

Crystal


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 2, 2007)

Ohhh, I love it . Those two are just so sweet, I want to hug them to pieces. And those pics of Buttercup in the box are adorable!!!

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the compliments all the bunnies are blushing.

Here are a couple of pictures I just took of Buttercup, my goodness he getsmore handsomeeveryday.


















Susan & Buttercup:apollo::bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Sep 3, 2007)

haha, I just saw the video of Jackie and Wilbur, adorable! Chris is such a great bunny dad. 

And Buttercup looks so snuggly with his blankie and pillow. Tell him he can snuggle with me if I stay overnight:biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 14, 2007)

Here's a new video of Wilbur &n jackie that Chris took a couple of days ago.





Enjoy 

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Sep 14, 2007)

aww such cute snuggle buns! I love the yawn.. wilbur's making me sleepy...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 14, 2007)

I love wilbur and jackie sooo cute:biggrin2:I have to admit that I really like your hubby's accent tooI love the Canadian accent!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 10, 2007)

Ooooh Susan? I think an update of the babies is in order. When you get a chance, I'd love to see some new pics! They're just so precious.

Have you thought of combining all your blogs? Or do you want to keep them separated? Just a thought, separate is just fine too!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 25, 2007)

I made Buttercup a little Blankie to go under his food tray. I couldn't fit his whole name on it so I put "BABY", that's what Chris & I usually call him anyway. Here are a few pictures of Buttercup & his Blankie.


























Enjoy

Susan and Buttercup:apollo:


----------



## Crystalballl (Oct 26, 2007)

That blankie is just too cute!!!!


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 26, 2007)

Cute blanket! I love the way all your rabbits know how to use pillows... mine just sleep beside them and dig at them...

I need to get a video camera - I love all the videos!! It's so much better to see personality on video.

Nadia


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 26, 2007)

I love Buttercup! He's adorable! :hearts:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 27, 2007)

Here's a picture of Wilbur & Jackie getting into mischief.






Susan:apollo:


----------



## swanlake (Oct 27, 2007)

awwww i love mischef bunnies!:biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's some new pictures of Buttercup in his new Hidey House.











Susan:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok so lets see if this works, i was palying around on Photbucket and did a slide show of the Babies






Susan:apollo:

I think you have to click on it.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 16, 2007)

Here's a couple of pictures I just took of Buttercup in his big hay basket.











Enjoy

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's a couple of pictures of Wilbur getting into mischief making a mess of the cardboard. Honestly if we didn't have the cardboard there he would be chewing the wall.












Susan:apollo:


----------



## binkies (Nov 28, 2007)

Ack! Thank goodness for cheap cardboard! He does look like he is having fun though. And that hay basket pictures are adorable!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 7, 2007)

Here's a few Christmaspictures of Buttercup I took tonight. We still have to do the rest of them. We also have to do more of Buttercup in his other outfits.





















Enjoy

Susan:apollo:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh, Susan, he's just precious. Did he mind the hat? You should enter the contest! Do you plan to?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks, he actually didn't mind the hat. I need to take more pictures of all of them. I forgot to put his green and red collar on him.They matchso I think it willlook really cute.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 9, 2007)

Here's a couple more Xmas pictures of Buttercup.











Susan:apollo:


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 19, 2007)

There's my little man! Oh my gosh he's just too cute! I love that hat. Wanna come make mine pose?? LOL It was hard enough to hold them with Santa last year. We didn't do pics this year, but definitely be a BIG family portrait next year. 

Crystal


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 19, 2007)

Eee, i just saw the christmas pictures - SUSAN! These should be in the Christmas contest!!!

I just don't understand how your bunnies are so good with the pillows. Misty would shread her pillow in a day - she doesn't understand the concept of lying on them for comfort... she just wants to get at the stuffing.

:foreheadsmack:

So... are we all still getting together sometime soon? I'm thinking after christmas now?  I want to meet your babies!!! Oh, and you and Chris... hehehe

Nadia


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 19, 2007)

Here are a couple Chrostmas pictures of Wilbur & Jackie.



















Enjoy

Susan:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's a couple moreXmaspictures of Buttercup I took tonight.
















And this is my FAVORITE Christmas decoration, Chris got it for me a few years ago. Of course it's right in the center of the tree.






Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 21, 2007)

All those pictures are adorable!! Such co-operative babies you have. 

Crystal


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 24, 2007)

Buttercup with his new tie.
















Enjoy

Susan & Buttercup:apollo:


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 24, 2007)

OMG that is too cute. Where'd u find that tie?


----------



## Haley (Dec 25, 2007)

*Crystalballl wrote: *


> Where'd u find that tie?


It was a little "Get Well" gift from Aunt Haley Now you need to borrow it to get a pic of Bandit looking equaly ticked off. lol

Those pics are so cute Susan! Give him a kiss from me.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey I forgot to tell everyone Buttercup got a letter from Santa. See.






Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a few new pictures of Buttercup.

Here he's resting on his new Faux Fur Blanket I made for him.

















Here he is resting in front of the fireplace. He's so spoilt, we put the fireplace on for him.












Enjoy

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 4, 2008)

Awwwwww! 

I love those pictures of Buttercup! What a handsome boy.

The last one is just adorable. I love his stumpy front legs!


:inlove:


----------

